# Complaint about Forum Moderation (tomfoolery)



## FriFlo (Mar 1, 2018)

I am seriously taking offense in the style of moderation of Mr. Green. This place used to be full of fist fights between members battling for insignificant reasons. Mr. Green does such a good job at taming those situations, taking out all the air of those conflicts and preventing escalation. This takes all the heat out of discussions and forces me to eat my popcorn somewhere else ... what about entertainment?
_(mild warning of irony ...)_


----------



## chillbot (Mar 1, 2018)

Clickbaity post titles sux.

Let's hear some real complaints.

Also there are too many sub-forums.

Also we should have a desk sub-forum.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 1, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Clickbaity post titles sux.


The aim is getting larger than the N-thread ... possibly topping Synchron Strings ...


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 1, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Clickbaity post titles sux.
> 
> Let's hear some real complaints.
> 
> ...




I must disagree, I think a fully realized Chillbot sub-forum would be more appropriate with a dedicated Desk sub-forum of Chillbot's sub-forum.
Please let's keep a sense of order and priorities here @ VI-C


----------



## blougui (Mar 1, 2018)

Who is actually modding the constant inception of sub-forums ? There's something to be done, here.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 1, 2018)

Is this where we come for the free bannings ? I love free stuff


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 1, 2018)

FriFlo said:


> I am seriously taking offense in the style of moderation of Mr. Green. This place used to be full of fist fights between members battling for insignificant reasons. Mr. Green does such a good job at taming those situations, taking out all the air of those conflicts and preventing escalation. This takes all the heat out of discussions and forces me to eat my popcorn somewhere else ... what about entertainment?
> _(mild warning of irony ...)_




Well then you should at least spell his name correctly...Greene.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 1, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> I must disagree, I think a fully realized Chillbot sub-forum would be more appropriate with a dedicated Desk sub-forum of Chillbot's sub-forum.
> Please let's keep a sense of order and priorities here @ VI-C


I would like to have my own sub-forum. I promise to keep it chill. You could call it "chillbot's chill sub-forum to chill".


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 1, 2018)

I will like this post because I know you love likes not because I want another sub forum 



chillbot said:


> I would like to have my own sub-forum. I promise to keep it chill. You could call it "chillbot's chill sub-forum to chill".


----------



## CT (Mar 1, 2018)

FriFlo said:


> The aim is getting larger than the N-thread



N-gage.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Mar 2, 2018)

Can anyone report this message? I've been trying to get banned for a long time.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 2, 2018)

guydoingmusic said:


> Can anyone report this message? I've been trying to get banned for a long time.


Done. Nice knowing you.

Also I liked your other avatar better.


----------



## Darren Durann (Mar 2, 2018)

I personally think moderation's fine here. Sometimes people need to blow off steam, and I think the moderator's have an acceptable (but reasonable) limit.

I also thought people who commit outright trollery were either pariah-ed or shoo'd off here. I could be wrong on all counts, forgive me if so.


----------



## Darren Durann (Mar 2, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Done. Nice knowing you.
> 
> Also I liked your other avatar better.



lol!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey! I only come here to be sad about all the things I cannot buy (including a desk) and this chillbot dude is making it hard for me


----------



## chillbot (Mar 2, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> Hey! I only come here to be sad about all the things I cannot buy (including a desk) and this chillbot dude is making it hard for me


Lo siento, mi amigo... pero, yo doné el escritorio.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 2, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> Hey! I only come here to be sad about all the things I cannot buy (including a desk) and this chillbot dude is making it hard for me


I like your masochistic attitude! Would you also enjoy being called names? Someone who desperately wants to get banned like guydoingmusic might call you some nasty words as HZ uses them and we make two guys happy in one move ... plus all the ones who enjoy watching!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 2, 2018)

only if he is very inventive about it


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 2, 2018)

Who is moderating the moderators ?


----------



## guydoingmusic (Mar 2, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Done. Nice knowing you.
> 
> Also I liked your other avatar better.


There I fixed it. At least until I get banned!



synthpunk said:


> Who is moderating the moderators ?


I think it turns into one of those Russian doll situations... like how deep does that go?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Mar 3, 2018)

Honestly, when I read some very vulgar posts and vlogs here from some prominent composers and developers... I don't wish they were censored at all - please, just express yourself as you are - but I imagine you could employ these terms in an other way than by _writing _them on a forum where discussions become more and more tasteless.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2018)

I may not agree with what you say but I shall to the death defend your right to say it - Evelyn Beatrice Hall/Voltaire/Patrick Henry



Maxime Luft said:


> Honestly, when I read some very vulgar posts and vlogs here from some prominent composers and developers... I don't wish they were censored at all - please, just express yourself as you are - but I imagine you could employ these terms in an other way than by _writing _them on a forum where discussions become more and more tasteless.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 3, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I may not agree with what you say but I shall to the death defend your right to say it - Evelyn Beatrice Hall/Voltaire/Patrick Henry




BUT Sia Baba wrote: 
"Is it Kind, Necessary, True, and Does It Improve Upon the Silence?"


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 3, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Also we should have a desk sub-forum.



Tiers 1 & 2


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 4, 2018)

Re: sub forums. I agree, we should have a forum dedicated to the dot one in surround systems. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Mar 4, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> BUT Sia Baba wrote:
> "Is it Kind, Necessary, True, and Does It Improve Upon the Silence?"


BTW, I think that's spelled Sai Baba.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 4, 2018)

Kevin Fortin said:


> BTW, I think that's spelled Sai Baba.



It is, my typing sucks.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 6, 2018)

This is loosing heat, quickly ... common, guys! How are we ever gonna catch up with the N-thread like this?


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 14, 2018)

BY INCREASING THE POSTS IN THE N THREAD, DAMNIT. N N N N N!

(Besides, N is now an actual Googlesynth, see N thread. We created it out of whole cloth and hilarity.)


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 17, 2018)

I have the solution for increasing the number of posts in this thread. It's a word that starts with T and ends with P and rhymes with rump. I won't do it though, it's cheating.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 17, 2018)

There’s another one but not sure if it’s even relevant at this point.
It starts with H and ends with a Y or the letters just tumble down from falling again.
Media loves the T ending with P.
Their ratings are better now than they’ve been for 12+ years.
Even they know how to stick with a winner...


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry everybody, I have Chim on ignore. I apologize for dragging idiotic laundry into the thread.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 17, 2018)

They forgive you.
Now get back to that fake news worshipping thread and help persuade others to waste hours reading your favorite Parrots....

Ankyu


----------

